# Work around for not being able to generate Speed ID on old POS?



## Kvothe (Oct 18, 2021)

As of this AM, the old POS no longer generates Speed IDs. Is there a work around with a barcode generator so we can use it on the self-checkout machines? If so, how? A how to do-it-yourself for dummies would be great.

I hate punching in my TM # and PIN in front of guests.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 18, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> As of this AM, the old POS no longer generates Speed IDs. Is there a work around with a barcode generator so we can use it on the self-checkout machines? If so, how? A how to do-it-yourself for dummies would be great.
> 
> I hate punching in my TM # and PIN in front of guests.


you can make speed id on new pos. go to menu option on the upper right side.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 18, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> you can make speed id on new pos. go to menu option on the upper right side.


Yes, but last time I tried that Speed ID doesn’t work on SCOs.


----------



## socalsailor (Oct 18, 2021)

you probably generate a barcode for ur TM number and another for pin and then have to scan both. But im not sure how probably on ur phone and then print it


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 18, 2021)

Lol


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 18, 2021)

Last I read, there was no workaround for Speed ID's unfortunately


----------



## DBZ (Oct 18, 2021)

The workaround is to type in your TM# and PIN. It'll be ok. I haven't made a speed ID in like a year


----------



## lokinix (Oct 18, 2021)

This happened today? I was able to make one on the old POS at the service desk.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 18, 2021)

lokinix said:


> This happened today? I was able to make one on the old POS at the service desk.


Yup. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 18, 2021)

DBZ said:


> The workaround is to type in your TM# and PIN. It'll be ok. I haven't made a speed ID in like a year


Then you don't wear gloves to wipe down the SCOs.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 18, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> you probably generate a barcode for ur TM number and another for pin and then have to scan both. But im not sure how probably on ur phone and then print it


Haven't been able to get this to work.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 18, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> Yup. I'll try again tomorrow.


Ah! OK! I was able to do it on Sunday in our store when being trained on SCO. I just was walked up to the GS desk and showed how to print it after getting my numbers for SCO and GS.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 18, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> Then you don't wear gloves to wipe down the SCOs.



I wore gloves for one or two days. That was too much for me. Why are you still wearing them? My store quit wiping after each guest about a month ago. No one cares about that any more. Now I wipe it when it is dirty or if someone has been coughing. I've always done that though, even before covid.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 19, 2021)

is the option completely gone? or can you still get to it by entering ™ number then hitting k3 or whatever and entering pin and shift end time? as opposed to hitting it before entering ™ number


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 19, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> is the option completely gone? or can you still get to it by entering ™ number then hitting k3 or whatever and entering pin and shift end time? as opposed to hitting it before entering ™ number


It worked this morning. So just a glitch yesterday, I suppose. Still would like a work around for the day when old POS goes away.

Much faster to use Speed ID on SCOs, and guests can’t steal your number.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 19, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> It worked this morning. So just a glitch yesterday, I suppose. Still would like a work around for the day when old POS goes away.
> 
> Much faster to use Speed ID on SCOs, and guests can’t steal your number.


I was wondering what could of changed so fast! LOL... The speed id on the new pos just does the TMID, which is fine... I don't know mine by heart yet, so I have to pull out my notebook everytime, LOL


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 20, 2021)

by the time classic goes away the speed ids you generate on new pos will work on sco so it's literally a moot issue


----------



## DBZ (Oct 20, 2021)

And really its bad that the old speed IDs do you full log in. That means if you don't have it attached to you, anyone can use your numbers.  A guy in AP used mine once. He saw my angry face. He is damn lucky I didn't go straight to his boss.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 20, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> by the time classic goes away the speed ids you generate on new pos will work on sco so it's literally a moot issue


Are you sure we work for the same company? Lol. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 20, 2021)

DBZ said:


> And really its bad that the old speed IDs do you full log in. That means if you don't have it attached to you, anyone can use your numbers.  A guy in AP used mine once. He saw my angry face. He is damn lucky I didn't go straight to his boss.


Just make a mad dash to create a new Speed ID to deactivate the old lost one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 20, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> Just make a mad dash to create a new Speed ID to deactivates the old lost one.


this. if you ever lose one creating a new one deactivates the old. you can also scan your ™ ID card to get to the pin screen (at least on old POS, idk about new)


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 21, 2021)

I haven't used a speed iD in ages. I always just type in my digits lightning fast.


----------



## Kvothe (Oct 21, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> I haven't used a speed iD in ages. I always just type in my digits lightning fast.


I challenge you to a race with my Speed ID.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 21, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> I challenge you to a race with my Speed ID.


on old POS, with a real keyboard, I might still win  new pos absolutely not


----------

